# Street tech struts & coilovers



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have seen these on ebay, im not planning to buy them im just curious if anyone has ever heard of this company. Any comments or insight?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2402612943&category=33582


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

This is why you should stay away from Ebay coilovers. I sent an email to the seller and asked a few simple questions: 
Me - 
Hello, I have a few questions. 1. What are the spring rates? 2. Who
produces the springs? 3. What are the spring inner diameters? 4. Are the
shocks shortened, if so how much? 5. What materials are used for the
coilover hardware? Thanks

Him-
Sorry , with your technical needs , these parts and our company are not
For you. Good luck with your technical hunt.



So basicly he reply should be read like this...
I see that you know what you are talking about. Our product and company caters to ricers. You dont want any part of us or our product. The product is not even close to bein tuned right for the car.
The truth!!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay thanks.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> Okay thanks.


LOL

I like Pats sarcasm, reminds me of me


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If its true, its true.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Those spring techs look like pieces of crap btw.


----------

